# A.I. To Portland!?



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is an interesting article talking about where A.I. will end up. At the end, they pick Portland as the winner. Would you give up Brandon Roy or LaMarcus Aldridge along with Magloire and Miles for A.I.?

http://nbaunplugged.wordpress.com/2006/12/09/which-team-is-most-likely-to-trade-for-iverson/


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Nope not at all.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Not in Phillies biggest wet dream.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

smeedemann said:


> Here is an interesting article talking about where A.I. will end up. At the end, they pick Portland as the winner. Would you give up Brandon Roy or LaMarcus Aldridge along with Magloire and Miles for A.I.?


No. Portland will NOT trade for Iverson, unless he can be had for some combination of the following players:

Darius Miles
Raef LaFrentz
Jamaal Magloire
Dan Dickau

That is all.

I honestly can't see anyone really wanting Iverson, but the following three teams seem to be the most likely:

Boston
Denver
Sacramento


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope. Not even close. I'd give up Magloire, Miles or maybe Zach, but none of our future core.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

overpaid malcontent who is demanding a trade? 

Shaq was traded for Lamar Odom and Caron Butler (back when Odom and Butler weren't performing very well). Iverson is smaller, far more obnoxious, and has never won a title, and is due similar amounts of money. 

he's never, ever coming to Portland because of the whole character thing. 

whatever team does deal for him will get him for pennies on the dollar. you can't tell potential buyers "We absolutely HAVE to sell in the next few weeks, but we also absolutely HAVE to get fair value." they are in fire sale mode, and will be pretty lucky to get a few above average players out of the deal.

if they can get the same kind of value Shaq was traded for, it'd be a real coup.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm thinking he will belanded for about 65%-75% of his talent value.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's my suggestion:

The trade has to happen December 15th (this Friday) because that's the earliest that Jason Terry can be traded:

AI and Dalembert 

for 

Austin Croshere, Jerry Stackhouse, Jason Terry, and possibly DJ Mbenga or Dasagana Diop (the trade works with or without them)


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I'm thinking he will belanded for about 65%-75% of his talent value.


Yep. In the short-term, someone is going to get a steal. A focused, angry AI could push a bubble team to an extra round in the post-season.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

damn, that'd be sweeeeeeet to see Iverson in a Mavericks uniform. it'd probably work for Dallas, too, since they mostly play one-on-one offense, which is Iverson's forte. 

Stackhouse AND Terry? I don't know if the Mavs really have to give up both. I seem to remember that Stack wasn't too happy in Philly anyway, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah. I just don't see a team with Zach and AI doing anything good. Like they said, AI needs to be teamed with someone that isn't a ball hog. 

It isn't as simple as putting him on a team with other guys that can score. AI needs a team that plays to his strengths. Mainly he needs shooters to spread the floor and defensive bigmen to compensate for his lack of defensive ability.

Here's my first crazy thought of the day...

...Zach and Darius for AI would work out cap wise.

I think AI and Roy could work as a backcourt. Share the ball handling duties, Roy guards who ever is the offensive threat on the other team. Webster could play the 3 and spread the floor. He seems to do a much better job hitting open jumpers when it's off of a guard dishing rather than getting the ball out of a post up double team. Aldridge and Przybilla are the defensive big men.

c- Przybilla, Magloire
pf- Aldridge, LaFrentz
sf- Webster, Outlaw
sg- AI, Dixon
pg- Roy, Jack

There's still the problem that by the time everyone else is ready to contend AI will be over the hill. So it's not a great idea.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Why oh why do we have to explain the same thing over and over again.

AI isn't coming to P-Town.

We don't want him.

He doesn't want to come here.

It is very mutual.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

A prize for the first trade idea that manages to move all of the following players at once AND works:

Allen Iverson
Kevin Garnett
Pau Gasol
Ray Allen
Zach Randolph


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

If we're giving up Zach and Darius for Iverson that is too much. Make it Zach and Magloire and Philly gives their first. Or (my favorite) Zach, Magloire, Sergio or Travis (mo likes him) for Iverson and Iggy. Iverson leads up while we're young, and we age gracefully as he retires. Keep Jack starting though

Jack 
Iverson
Iggy
Aldridge
Pryzbilla

Backup 
PG/SG Roy (don't play iverson too much he's gettin up there, brandon could still get his thirty)

SG/SF Martell (could still get a fair amount of time too, not considering injuries and everything)

SF/PF/C? Travis Outlaw (he's too small to play C but so is 3/4 of the league's centers right now, and he's shown he can play PF)

Long term this deal is Zach and Sergio for Iggy, is he worth it though? Perhaps instead of Sergio we could throw in our pick, with Iverson would it really be all that good? Is it really all that good when we get roy and zach back and lamarcus continues to improve? Sergio has shown a lot so far, Iverson could teach him more, it wouldn't hurt long term plans anyway, I'm sure that the first rounder is more attractive to Philly anyway. 

Mo likes Zach too, philly fans won't complain, they know from stats that Zach is legit, and what is Iverson really. They'd be pissed about Iggy but honestly could you maybe get a player like that in the draft. 

They probably think with our pick in the draft they'd have a shot at Durant, and in the draft they'd have two top 8 picks most likely. Is it really all that bad for them. 

Iverson is not as bad a character guy as people say sometimes, he hasn't had any real trouble. But neither has Sheed. Having tatoos and cornrows is worse than real crime to most people I think.

And Iverson had the most success when playing SG getting to shoot every time he had the ball, and playing next to a bigger defensive PG (Snow...Jack).

Short term
Jack, Roy, Sergio (mop up for next 2 years)
Iverson, Roy, Webster
Iggy, Webster, Outlaw (Darius Insurance)
Aldridge, Outlaw
Prybilla, Outlaw, Raef

Long term (why can't we build around this with no pick next year?)

Jack, Sergio
Roy, Webster
Iggy, Webster, Outlaw
Aldridge, Outlaw
Pryzbilla, Outlaw Raef (definite weakness long term, could use something)

At center at some point you'd want an upgade but I like this makeup of an unselfish very fundamentally sound and well rounded team. You don't have anyone to step up and take the big shot as of now but in a couple years i think Jack and Roy are both those guys. I think eventually you move Aldridge to center and if Outlaw defies all odds and makes a good PF you do that or, you draft a good young PF. I just think too many teams waste their times looking for a C when there's more skilled PF's out there and one of their guys can play center. Aldridge is athletic and long enough to do it while he can block shots. Should Phoenix give up Marion because Amare is technically a SF? PF's are kind of a dime a dozen in the long run. PULL THE TRIGGER (if Philly would)


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

how many teams have four legit trible double threats either. I think in two years we would. Jack, Roy, Iggy, Aldridge


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> If we're giving up Zach and Darius for Iverson that is too much. Make it Zach and Magloire and Philly gives their first. Or (my favorite) Zach, Magloire, Sergio or Travis (mo likes him) for Iverson and Iggy.


Stop now, before you hurt your brain.

Portland doesn't want Iverson: get that through your head. The only way they get involved is if they're the third team.

AI is everything (and I mean _everything_) the Blazers aren't about right now.

Portland doesn't need more help in the backcourt. They need a SF.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Stop now, before you hurt your brain.
> 
> Portland doesn't want Iverson: get that through your head. The only way they get involved is if they're the third team.
> 
> ...



Just for fun what if they moved Roy to SF?????


Kidding, the LAST thing this team needs is Iverson. Although watching he and Zach come to blows during a game over the ball would be fun


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

well if you'd read the posts prior and seen the context then you'd of seen that Zach would've been traded. So the blows wouldn't come.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

darkhelmit54 said:


> well if you'd read the posts prior and seen the context then you'd of seen that Zach would've been traded. So the blows wouldn't come.



Not all said Zach, and trading him for an aging player who doesn't make any of his teammates better is the only thing the Blazers could do that would be worse than keeping Zach.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

no way AI comes to portland. 

and if for some slight reason he does, paul allen may as well sell/move the team too. 

then bring back rasheed, trade for artest, coax rodman out of retirement, swing a deal for stephen jackson and call it a nightmare on the rocks.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

what is so bad about Iverson? Is he really that bad of a guy? How much trouble has he gotten into? One fight with his wife? Having a gun? Wearing Cornrows? His selfishness is overhyped, has he EVER played with a legit offensive threat, Eric Snow? over the hill Webber? young Iggy? Korver? (he's a great creator, doesn't benefit from Iverson's game at all). Would he really be too selfish with legit threats?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

I'll take it! 

Chicago gets:
Allen Iverson
Philidelphia 1st round pick

Philadelphia gets:
Zach Randolph
Juan Dixon

Portland gets: 
Loul Deng
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

No way in hell chicago even thinks about that for more than 1 second. BEFORE DECLINING. Better for philly and portland than my trade though. But does Portland honestly need two more young guys, plus a pick in the draft? Sounds like a coaching headache.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> what is so bad about Iverson? Is he really that bad of a guy? How much trouble has he gotten into? One fight with his wife? Having a gun? Wearing Cornrows? His selfishness is overhyped, has he EVER played with a legit offensive threat, Eric Snow? over the hill Webber? young Iggy? Korver? (he's a great creator, doesn't benefit from Iverson's game at all). Would he really be too selfish with legit threats?


whoa whoa whoa, back up there buddy.

since when did anybody on portland's team besides randolph become legit threats?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that Boston has the best shot at him. I know that Iverson wants to be traded, but he also has to go somewhere that he is going to want to play. Iverson and Pierce would be a nice duo, but Boston is going to have to move both Telfair and Jefferson to do it.

Philadelphia comes out smelling like a Rose if they deal with Boston. Danny Anige should be looking for a new job if the deal goes down. Yep, I think that Boston is going to be Iverson's new home.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Boston and Minnesota are the most likely destinations. Boston because they have the right pieces (Ratliff + 2007 pick + Telfair and/or Al Jeff and/or West), and Minnesota because Iverson and Garnett would be a good match.

Dallas makes no sense. They already have a championship caliber team.

Portland makes no sense. We're not good now, but the team is playing Nate's way and going in the right direction with the youth movement and adding Iverson would torpedo that. We'd be adding a ball-hogging guard who is aging and will be declining sharply when the rest of our team is peaking. We'd be adding a player at a position we don't really need one, and probably giving up our only post scorer and our great draft pick from next year to make it happen. No!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

smeedemann said:


> Here is an interesting article talking about where A.I. will end up. At the end, they pick Portland as the winner. Would you give up Brandon Roy or LaMarcus Aldridge along with Magloire and Miles for A.I.?
> 
> http://nbaunplugged.wordpress.com/2006/12/09/which-team-is-most-likely-to-trade-for-iverson/



um....thats a good one. 

oh, they're being serious?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

AI is not going to Minnesota. They confirmed that to the press almost immediately after it became news that AI was going to be traded.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I knew there would be a topic thread on A.I today. :lol: 
I would not want any of our new players to be traded for A.I.
Do we want more drama with coach/player all over again?


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

I think picking up A.I. would be a terrible move for Portland. It goes against everything they have done in the offseason and plans for the future.

I really like the direction Portland is going with the young guys they have! I can't wait to see Roy come back and everyone healthy. 

I enjoy watching the team this year and look forward to the future. I think the young players are improving and know that there is hope now. :yay:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

NO to AI!

but as a third team involving magilore then maybe depending what we get back we will know later.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> what is so bad about Iverson? Is he really that bad of a guy? How much trouble has he gotten into? One fight with his wife? Having a gun? Wearing Cornrows?


That's all it takes in Portland.



darkhelmit54[/quote said:


> His selfishness is overhyped


Not so...

The above link is Field Goal Attempts since 1997. Allen Iverson beats out the next guy (Antoine Walker, no slouch in this category) by 2000 shots. He makes Zach Randolph look like John Stockton, with regard to creating for others. 




darkhelmit54 said:


> has he EVER played with a legit offensive threat, Eric Snow? over the hill Webber? young Iggy? Korver? (he's a great creator, doesn't benefit from Iverson's game at all). Would he really be too selfish with legit threats?


Who cares. Portland is in the business of nurturing young talent. They have guys in Martell Webster, Brandon Roy, Travis Outlaw, LaMarcus Aldridge, and Jarret Jack who all need shots in order to develop. I'll take Randolph's black hole tendencies over AI's any day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> That's all it takes in Portland.


I hope you're not implying what it sounds like you're implying.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Blazed said:


> AI is not going to Minnesota. They confirmed that to the press almost immediately after it became news that AI was going to be traded.


They said they wouldn't take any more salary for financial reasons, but Minnesota doesn't have any expiring contracts. Ricky Davis and Eddie Griffin are the only guy they have whose contracts expire after next season, and everyone else is locked up longer term. So basically, trading matching salaries for Iverson would be roughly salary neutral.

But I don't think AI to Minny is very likely for that reason; Minnesota doesn't have the kind of assets I'd assume Philly wants, which would be some expiring salary, a player, and a great young player or draft pick. They have no expirings, they traded away their 2007 pick already, and a package based on Randy Foye is probably not enough to get it done.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> what is so bad about Iverson? Is he really that bad of a guy? How much trouble has he gotten into? One fight with his wife? Having a gun? Wearing Cornrows? His selfishness is overhyped, has he EVER played with a legit offensive threat, Eric Snow? over the hill Webber? young Iggy? Korver? (he's a great creator, doesn't benefit from Iverson's game at all). Would he really be too selfish with legit threats?


I can't remember..did he or didn't he play with the Big Dog Glenn Robinson?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> I hope you're not implying what it sounds like you're implying.



Why not? It isn't about race - it's about culture.

Karl Malone would do fine here. A player with hip-hop in his step and bling on his fingers will not.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't see the Blazers picking up Iverson. His reputation is too poor for a team like ours that has had its troubles in the past in that regard.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

A.I to Portland? What a freaking nightmare. That is possibly the only thing the Blazers could do that would cause me to turn them off for the rest of the year. It would completely destroy what they are currently building with the character and the skills and the marketing image of our young team. Yes, A.I. is that much of a ball hog. Yes, A.I. is that selfish and disruptive. Yes, A.I. has committed worse offenses and exhibited worse behavior than our entire 2002 team combined. Thank god it isn't going to happen.

Now, if we could unload Magloire or Raef to help salaries match in a 3-team deal, and get something useful back in return, that would be worth talking about.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Why not? It isn't about race - it's about culture.
> 
> Karl Malone would do fine here. A player with hip-hop in his step and bling on his fingers will not.


I call into question whether or not thats as true as people who want to imply things about Portland want it to be.

Who have been the some of the most popular blazers?

Bill Walton and Brian Grant. Not exactly your run of the mill players.

Portlanders like hard working honest guys. And I'm not the one who's implying that because someone has "bling" or cornrows can't be or isn't honest and hardworking.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't think it has anything to do with culture or style of play, but has everything to do with his age.

This team has been on a 3-year rebuilding plan, which should culminate this summer. The majority of our core is very young, and if allowed to develop together we could be contenders for a decade. Why derail our youth movement by bringing in the 31 year old AI? 

There seems to be a clear division among Blazers fans between those who are forward looking and those who want to win now at any cost. Sadly the later seems to be making up more and more of our culture in general. The concept of delayed gratification seems like a lost virtue.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> I call into question whether or not thats as true as people who want to imply things about Portland want it to be.


I wasn't saying that was true. That's the perception, though, and this is probably the most overly-sensitive front office I've ever seen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I wasn't saying that was true. That's the perception, though, and this is probably the most overly-sensitive front office I've ever seen.



I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

GONG!

AI is the most overrated player in the league.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What if???? :clap2:

Portland did not land AI, but was a facilitator of a multi team deal in which we still sent out our rubbish such as.. one or combinations of players like Magloire, Dixon, Dicaku, Miles, etc

More than likely Magloire and we got back a much smaller contract such as Mike Miller or Kyle Korver in a multi team deal

or send more players and get back Eddie Jones, a bigger expiring deal

we do not need the whole enchilada... just a part of it...

If we can help the deal along.. we may be able to help ourselves...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd love it if Portland got AI. You cannot stop Zach with one player, think of the havoc we could wreck with other teams if they had to defend both Zach and AI. But I don't know if I'd be willing to give up enough to the 76ers to bite. I'd give up our 1st round pick this year, Jamal Magloire, Outlaw and Lafrentz.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

T-Bob - 

Yeah, I was trying to see if there was some way POR could be involved in a 3-way trade with Philly and MIN, b\c IMO if MIN is going to get AI, they are going to need some help from another team...

So what would be in it for POR? Losing Miles contract would be one positive....Dealing Magliore (or LaFrentz for that matter) for a starting caliber SF...Dealing Zach for some talent...

Philly apparently wants Foye...but MIN has little else to offer IMO & a lot of 3/4 year deals (and players) that are rather unattractive...that is why I think they definitely need a 3rd team to help facilitate a deal....I just can't see it being POR...

Hey, If POR could spin off Magliore and change (Dixon\Dickau) to Philly and get a guy like Korver back...then that would be fantastic,...Don't see it happening though..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm sure if Whitsitt was here, he'd be going balls out to get AI.
What's NBA Unplugged anyway? Never even heard of it.

And I don't want Iverson here also. The Sixers will never get equal trade value either since you never do when you trade a superstar.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

When Canzano campaigned for an A.I. trade this summer, Courtside Monday Night asked Kevin Pritchard, who squashed the rumor. He said he's building a culture here, and some players don't fit the culture. Not sure if he specially mentioned Iverson, but it's not going to happen. NBA rumors sites come up with this stuff off the top of their heads. 

If Portland is getting in on the Iverson sweepstakes, it's to get into a three-way trade and pick up someone else in the deal.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Got it. 
Changed... edited to make more feasible..

[http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3~497~566~1707~498&teams=20~12~23~22~23~12~20

Sac gets Livingston and Mobley.

Clips. get Iverson and Dixon.

Philly gets Bibby and Magloire.

Port gets Maggette.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

I don't know what all you guys are complaining about; I'd gladly trade Magloire, Dixon, Miles and Outlaw for Iverson. I don't see any problem with:

PG: Jack
SG: Iverson
SF: Roy
PF: Randolph
C: Aldridge

It sounds good to me.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Blazed said:


> I don't know what all you guys are complaining about; I'd gladly trade Magloire, Dixon, Miles and Outlaw for Iverson. I don't see any problem with:
> 
> PG: Jack
> SG: Iverson
> ...


agreed, if it works...im assuming it would. we would make the playoffs and lose nothing of much importance IMO.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Iverson is the most over-rated player of the last decade, and from what I have grasped from his own statements through the years, not much of a credit to society.

Why anyone would think he'd be some sort of improvement to the Blazers is beyond me.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> T-Bob -
> 
> Yeah, I was trying to see if there was some way POR could be involved in a 3-way trade with Philly and MIN, b\c IMO if MIN is going to get AI, they are going to need some help from another team...
> 
> ...


yeah my dream would be to send out Magloire and Dixon and Dickau for a bag of M&M's or some talent in return.

Hey I would take Hassell in a heartbeat.. good defensive SG... a Nate kind of guy


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I just can't see A.I. ("artificial intelligence") and Zach coexisting. They both want most of the touches. Talk about a bipolar offense...

No way, and I mean no way in HELL, do we ship any of our developing players to PHI for A.I.

Now Zach, on the other hand... But PHI already has Webber...

I just don't see A.I. landing here in Portland. And I wouldn't want that to happen. Maybe a multi-team deal?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Just to be a piece of an AI deal...

any ideas for a threeway deal in which we deal some minor players and get an upgrade somewhere. Some of the teams interested in AI are:

Denver?
Golden State?
Boston? (we have talked abit about in a three way)
Minnesota? (I still would like to have Hassell)
Chicago? (Deng :gopray: )
Indiana?
Sacramento?
Dallas? Josh Howard


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Check it out... How about PDX - CHI - Phil

We get Deng


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> Check it out... How about PDX - CHI - Phil
> 
> We get Deng


we get Deng just by trading mags? damn! sign me up. :yay: 

obviously we can then sucker the cavs into trading lebron for travis and webster.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> we get Deng just by trading mags? damn! sign me up. :yay:
> 
> obviously we can then sucker the cavs into trading lebron for travis and webster.


:rofl:

yeah no way that happens... I was just throwing out ideas after reading some rumors

BUT, Chicago and Philly get some filler. 

Philly gets Gordan and massive expiring contracts

Chicago gets AI for Brown, Gordan and Deng. Makes them competitive fast. AI and Wallace would be sweet. I think they need Zach worse though 

I meant to send Dixon as well


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Why don't we just post a link to the thread the last time AI rumors were discussed? :biggrin: 

AI doesn't fit in Portland. AI wouldn't come to Portland even if traded here. Personally, I have never been fond of his hoggish style of play. (All while shooting an embarrassing 42%) He is talented and has an amazing ability to penetrate and get shots off, but how much success has the 76ers had? Plus, do you really want a high-maintenance aging superstar like… right when they are heading into the downside of their career? Not to mention the cancer he can be in the locker room, to coaches, the media etc… etc… 

I’m not sure if I’d want him for free. I’d take him if we didn’t have to pay anything though. Avoid players demanding a trade like the plague. AI is the biggest part of the 76ers mess and he wants out like he has nothing to do with it. 

The Answer is…. no thanks.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Paxil said:


> Why don't we just post a link to the thread the last time AI rumors were discussed? :biggrin:
> 
> AI doesn't fit in Portland. AI wouldn't come to Portland even if traded here. Personally, I have never been fond of his hoggish style of play. (All while shooting an embarrassing 42%) He is talented and has an amazing ability to penetrate and get shots off, but how much success has the 76ers had? Plus, do you really want a high-maintenance aging superstar like… right when they are heading into the downside of their career? Not to mention the cancer he can be in the locker room, to coaches, the media etc… etc…
> 
> ...


Well, the team has been consistently competitive in the recent passed, and from about 1999-2001 was pretty good. The latter teams were built with Allen Iverson and a pile of some pretty good role players.

But I agree with what you are saying. Iverson's style won't blend with just any team. The team basically has to be built around him. I think Boston is condemning themselves to mediocrity for the forseeable future if they trade for Iverson, and the Blazers would be messing up a team that right now looks like it's heading in the right direction.

No to Iverson. I also want to add, no to Wally SZ and no to Kyle Korver.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This works... Philly - Phoenix - Portland

Philly gets Zach
Phoenix gets AI
Portland gets Marion

Schilly mentioned Philly interested in a young western conference forward


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Trader Bob said:


> Check it out... How about PDX - CHI - Phil
> 
> We get Deng


might actually work if we throw in some picks.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> This works... Philly - Phoenix - Portland
> 
> Philly gets Zach
> Phoenix gets AI
> ...


This would be a very interesting twist to the whole Iverson trade. Marion for Randolph, would you do it? Ime might be a little upset, but it would fill that need for a three.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

can you imagine this lineup

PG Jack, Rodriquez, (Roy)
SG Roy, Webster, Graham
SF Marion, Outlaw, Udoka, Miles
PF Aldridge, Magloire, (LeFrentz)
C Przybilla, LeFrentz

Very nice balance and a lot better defensively


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

i don't believe the Suns wants A.I. but it would be good for the Blazers.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Roland Garros said:


> i don't believe the Suns wants A.I. but it would be good for the Blazers.



That seems to be the common feedback from others too.

But Nash, AI and Amare would be very tough


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I guess I'm missing something... Why would Marion want to leave Phoenix for Portland? And why would the Suns want to (essentially) swap Marion for A.I.?

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm surprised no one is talking about the Knicks. They are crazy/desperate enough to take the gamble. Marbury and Francis are close to AI in salary. One of those guys + Crawford for AI and filler could save Thomas' job - for the moment!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I guess I'm missing something... Why would Marion want to leave Phoenix for Portland? *And why would the Suns want to (essentially) swap Marion for A.I.?*
> 
> PBF


Good question. The answer is . . . they would not.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about the Knicks. They are crazy/desperate enough to take the gamble. Marbury and Francis are close to AI in salary. One of those guys + Crawford for AI and filler could save Thomas' job - for the moment!


That would be something Isaiah would do, but I see no reason for Philly to take that deal. They are going to want an expiring (this year or next) contract plus some youth/picks to jump start a rebuilding project. Taking back Marbury or Francis not only leaves them with a new malcontent black-hole point guard, but also leaves them with a huge 3 year salary committment in either case.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I'm surprised no one is talking about the Knicks. They are crazy/desperate enough to take the gamble. Marbury and Francis are close to AI in salary. One of those guys + Crawford for AI and filler could save Thomas' job - for the moment!


You know what I'd like to see?

(and this is the type of stuff that could ever happen because it'd be too perfect/hilarious.)

I want to see Thomas deal for Iverson without using Marbury or Francis.

Dear lord, please let Thomas be stupid enough to add a third undersized point/SG.

But he won't, because the NBA is entertaining... but not THAT entertaining.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Samuel said:


> You know what I'd like to see?
> 
> (and this is the type of stuff that could ever happen because it'd be too perfect/hilarious.)
> 
> ...


Those 3 guys on the same team would be a screamer!

When was the last time a team just gave up and disbanded in the middle of the season? :lol:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I guess I'm missing something... Why would Marion want to leave Phoenix for Portland? And why would the Suns want to (essentially) swap Marion for A.I.?
> 
> PBF


You do not think a Nash and AI backcourt would be hard to stop?

They can cover the 3-5 spots. Amare anchoring the 5 or 4
Diaw the 3... maybe even the 4


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Trader Bob said:


> You do not think a Nash and AI frontcourt would be hard to stop?
> 
> They can cover the 3-5 spots. Amare anchoring the 5 or 4
> Diaw the 3... maybe even the 4


I think Nash and AI together would be totally non-functional. There's only one ball, and they are both two guys who do almost nothing when they don't have the ball in their hands.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Why I like Matrix for Zach...if we win the lotto we can play Oden LMA Matrix or LMA MAtrix and Durant...MAtrix is interchangable which I like.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

News Channel 8 just said portland is not getting AI. FYI but you probably already knew.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> You do not think a Nash and AI frontcourt would be hard to stop?


They are a bit too small to be effective. Now, a Nash and AI _backcourt_, that might be hard to stop.

barfo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

barfo said:


> They are a bit too small to be effective. Now, a Nash and AI _backcourt_, that might be hard to stop.
> 
> barfo


:rofl: I sit corrected :banghead:


----------

